# A few Calls for Caleb



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are a few calls I just sent Caleb, hope you enjoy them Caleb. All are Maple Burl
1-keychain call
2-open reed
3-mini howler


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wa Wa Wa !!! LOL open your eyes


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I have the keychain and the mini- howler,,, Really like them


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work as always Ed. Gotta like the burl !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like your call Scott.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

You should charge Caleb double


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking calls Ed!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They look great Ed ! Like the stippling on them. Caleb, you're gonna love these calls. I have several from Ed.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

They are five lookin calls for sure. Cant wait to drive the wife crazy with them and put some coyotes down with them. Scott he only charged ne half of what he charged you


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice. Those will do the job.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Got the calls in Friday. They are really nice thanks ed


----------

